# Tract for Children: "Who WIll Be King?"



## PaulCLawton (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello folks,
I am looking for a tract to hand out to neighbourhood children on Hallowe'en, so far _Who Will Be King?_ is about all I can find. The online version can be found and read here, I would appreciate feedback on that tract in particular and/or any other suggestions.


----------



## PaulCLawton (Sep 26, 2012)

Maybe there would be more interest if I make it clear that commenting on the tract I linked to or providing other suggestions will in no way identify you as a worshipper of pumpkins.


----------



## Christopher88 (Sep 27, 2012)

Pocket League Testament 

Welcome to The Pocket Testament League

245152 is my number if you decide to join. Not sure if need ones reference number but there you go if you do.


----------



## Zach (Sep 27, 2012)

Sonny said:


> Pocket League Testament
> 
> Welcome to The Pocket Testament League
> 
> 245152 is my number if you decide to join. Not sure if need ones reference number but there you go if you do.



This is awesome! Thanks for sharing, Chris!


----------



## Jack K (Sep 27, 2012)

"Who Will Be King" looks well written for kids. Short, simple sentences. Concrete concepts. None of those silly, non-biblical illustrations that're too common in kids' sermons. It's put together much the way I would talk to kids.

I might like it to say more about sin and salvation than merely making it a matter of forgiveness. But I guess there's only so much a short tract can cover.

I'm not a big fan of tracts given with little personal contact, and I wouldn't do them for trick-or-treat. But I might be wrong on that. And if you hand some out, these look better than most.


----------



## PaulCLawton (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you for the responses gentlemen. Jack, I have developed a strong respect for your opinion from all my thread-lurking here, would you mind elaborating on why you "wouldn't do them for trick-or-treat"?


----------



## Jack K (Sep 29, 2012)

I wouldn't do tracts for trick-or-treat because it seems to go against the spirit of the event. Parents send their kids out in good faith, trusting their neighbors to provide treats. So if one is going to participate, the neighborly, good-faith thing to do is to give treats. Now I imagine you _would_ hand out treats along with the tracts, but it still seems like too many people might feel their good faith was violated.

Imagine the tables were turned. What if I sent my kids out trick-or-treating and, along with treats, they came back with advertisements for a lifestyle that isn't our lifestyle in their bags. I'd might feel like that neighbor was taking advantage of trick-or-treat to participate in something else entirely—advocating for a cause. I didn't sign my kids up for that. It wasn't really nice of that neighbor. That's how I might think.

Now, you and I know that spreading the gospel is more than just advocating for a cause, but many of our neighbors aren't going to see it that way. They'll think their kids got bait-and-switched. They'll think their kids got used.

And they're partly right. It _is_ being a bit tricky to get a basket of candy and turn on your porch light and maybe put out a pumpkin on Halloween... and then use the traffic you get to hand out tracts. The fact that you're drawing kids makes it even more unseemly. Any mention of Jesus ought to be adorned with the highest possible integrity-filled, respectful behavior from the one mentioning him. Although you mean well, too many neighbors, in this situation, may feel that's not been the case.

It's better, I think, either not to participate in trick-or-treat or to participate in the way people expect it to be played. This still allows for much greeting of neighbors, milling about the neighborhood, meeting kids and parents, spreading goodwill and getting to know people. Parents are everywhere. Why not personally meet them and strike up a conversation and, perhaps, give _them_ a tract if that's your style? It'll feel more above-board to people, and that matters when bringing up Jesus.

Again, I might be wrong. But that's how it feels to me.


----------



## PaulCLawton (Sep 29, 2012)

Jack K said:


> Why not personally meet them and strike up a conversation and, perhaps, give _them_ a tract if that's your style?



Because that is _more difficult_ Jack...

Good explanation, I see your point.


----------



## Jack K (Sep 29, 2012)

PaulCLawton said:


> Because that is more difficult Jack...



Yes, for me too.


----------



## The Apologetic Thomas (Oct 27, 2012)

Personally, I don't like that tract. I don't see anything wrong with telling children that they will go to hell for not choosing God as their king.
It's hard to find good tracts for kids, but Way of the Master, although I don't like them either, has better ones than this that are good for adults and children.
They have one (and if I wasn't using my phone right now I'd be able to tell you) that has a comic strip about a "good guy" and tells his story, takes you through the law, gives a brief description of hell, and finally presents the Gospel message.
Hope this helps.

Found it. http://www.livingwaters.com/index.p...id=8&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=199&lang=en


----------



## Jack K (Oct 27, 2012)

The Apologetic Thomas said:


> Personally, I don't like that tract. I don't see anything wrong with telling children that they will go to hell for not choosing God as their king.



Interesting comment, though I'm not sure the tract Paul was considering purposefully avoided mentioning hell.

Are you suggesting hell _must be mentioned in any good explanation of the way of salvation? There are so many curses we are saved from, and so many blessings we are saved into, that I seldom try to tell about all of them when I mention salvation. Is including hell always required?_


----------



## The Apologetic Thomas (Oct 28, 2012)

Jack K said:


> The Apologetic Thomas said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I don't like that tract. I don't see anything wrong with telling children that they will go to hell for not choosing God as their king.
> ...


_

What I'm saying is it is good to mention hell. I'm not saying that it must be mentioned.
Without God's law and God's wrath being explained, how can the comprehend the Gospel?

The tract seemed to dodge "hell". I see it all the time going to a Bible-belt Southern Baptist Church. They avoid hell and just say "separation from God," "the bad place," etc and it has taken its tole. Kids today (including those my age [18]) don't understand hell. Kids decide they want hell because all their friends will be there instead of it giving them sleepless nights and causing them to "Flee from the wrath to come."

"Some talk of it as an unreasonable thing to fright persons to heaven; but I think it is a reasonable thing to endeavor to fright persons away from hell, that stand upon the brink of it, and are just ready to fall into it, and are senseless of their danger: 'tis a reasonable thing to fright a person out of a house on fire."
~Jonathan Edwards_


----------

